# some tropheus pics



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello, I just thought I'd share a few pics.

Tropheus Kambwimbe "red rainbow"






































Tropheus Kasakalawe (sometimes known as Mpulungu)









tank.... before fish







































-Mike

btw....I still have kasakalawe fry for sale


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

awesome tropheus! i really wanna give them a try sometime


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a nice looking fish+tank. what size is that tank?


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

*best tropheus*

i bought 30 mpulungu F1 from mike last august and you should see them now. they're the most beautiful tropheus i've ever had ... and i've pretty much had them all. if you have room then get some from mike.

* for the newbies to tropheus .. the only way to keep them is to crowd them. i've tried and failed over the years and ever since, never lost any due to aggression.

** not being paid by mike .. in fact i've not talked with him since i got tropheus from him.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tank and fish are absolutely gorgeous and the pics are awesome! I especially like the albino.


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Butch....I'm so glad to hear that they are doing good and that you're enjoying them!

Karazy....the tank shown is a 125g, and it houses the moops. My rainbows are in a 75g.

Buggy...the albino is a red fin albino zebra(mbuna) rescued from my malawi tank where he was almost killed. He really doesn't belong with the trophs, but he's very happy and they all get a long fine. I like him too.

Mike


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Gorgeous pics. 

I am still trying to figure out my camera - I know, just read the book, right? Every time I take pics without the flash, the anti-shake feature turns off and everything is blurry. Darn caffeine!


----------



## ChiroJPo (Jan 22, 2008)

Those pictures are absolutely gorgeous! What kind of camera do you have? Did you use? Did you use a tripod?


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

edit :fish: :fish:


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Thankyou!

I use a Nikon d50, and an overhead flash. 

The lens I used for these doesn't have anti-shake, and I don't use a tripod - the fish move too fast and you have to be directly in front of them to avoid distortion from the glass that occurs if you shoot at an angle. I sit really close to the glass in a rolling chair, and hold the flash over the top of the tank (I can't afford the fancy cordless flashes). 

Mike


----------



## 1oscar (Mar 21, 2008)

very amazing photography skills and beautifull fish


----------



## Chris Noto (Feb 20, 2008)

Beautiful fish, Mike, and nicely shot! 

For those who expressed the desire to take better aquarium and fish photos, you could do a lot worse than to spend some time at the Aquatic Photography Forum.

All the best.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow some amazing shots! Great work! They look really good. I tried tropheus once, duboisi, i looked at them wrong and began losing them, i'll stick to featherfins, their easier lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome pics, you should enter some in the ACA photo contest.


----------



## mikeup (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rodger (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like to get a dozen of those beauties!!
[email protected]


----------



## 1oscar (Mar 21, 2008)

hey mike do you still have fry for sale of the moops


----------

